# Name for tool



## Rumblebeast (Oct 9, 2008)

What is the name for the tool seen on the top of this page? In danish it is called a Tapbor.
http://www.linaa.dk/LinaaShop/Produ...se&cguid=143461c5-da8a-4151-905a-50e43eef3bd8

It is used to make a straight regular round end of a piece of wood. Like a pencil sharpner it just dont make a point. It is mounted on a drill or brace.

Cheers
Bjørn


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rumblebeast said:


> What is the name for the tool seen on the top of this page? In danish it is called a Tapbor.
> http://www.linaa.dk/LinaaShop/Produ...se&cguid=143461c5-da8a-4151-905a-50e43eef3bd8
> 
> It is used to make a straight regular round end of a piece of wood. Like a pencil sharpner it just dont make a point. It is mounted on a drill or brace.
> ...


Well in the USA it's called a Log Tenon Cutter or Post Tenon Cutter. www.rocklerpro.com has one that uses a router to do the cutting. And http://www.loghomestore.com/tools-l...KHJ-f66mZYCFQOaFQodLzd_7Q#barker-tenon-cutter have a few as well.


----------



## allthunbs (May 14, 2008)

Called Tenon Cutters. Available at Lee Valley Tools in Canada for $529 Cdn for a set of 6. Eight different sizes available.


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

*we always call them "tenon cutters"*

*http://www.bosworthtools.com/tenoncutters.html*


----------



## Rumblebeast (Oct 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Great - Thanks alot. I live close to Lee Valley in Vancouver 

Bjørn


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Bjorn

I bought some of Lee Valley's tenon cutters from the store in Vancouver several years ago. They are quite pricy, but they work very well. One thing I found when using the larger sizes, with a hand held drill, is that it is quite hard on your wrists. I want to build some kind of jig to do them on my Shopsmith.

Gerry


----------



## Rumblebeast (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Gerry

I went out and got the 3 piece set (3/4",1",1½") yesterday. They look like high quality and I look forward to trying them when I return to Denmark in december. I can imagine that the larger sizes are hard to work so please let me know if you make jig that works. I was happy about the prize - its more then double up in denmark.

Bjørn


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Bjorn

Wow, I thought they were expensive here. Have fun with your new set. You can really make some interesting stuff with them. I made a rustic armchair several years ago, but it got left behind in the move. I am looking forward to trying some more furniture soon.

Gerry

Gerry


----------

